# Betta male protecting cory eggs?



## StarlaThornhill (Feb 15, 2013)

Today I got home from class to find two of my peppered corys had been spawning. They've been doing it ALL DAY, I got home at 2 and they're still going at it and its 8 here. The female has preferentially been laying her eggs in one corner, on the glass wall perpendicular to the heater and filter. There are other eggs scattered everywhere but that's where most of them are. 
I noticed the betta was hovering around them but since I usually just let the fish eat the eggs anyway (I'm in my senior year as a microbio major so I have NO time to be dealing with breeding fish) I wasn't too worried about it. A little bit ago I went to watch the corys mate and lay the eggs, and I noticed the betta was still in the corner, but all of the eggs (in fact, a lot more eggs) were still there. He alternates between staring at them and resting the side of his body against them, and he chases off the rasboras if they get too close, but he lets the corys swim in the corner all they want. I swear he's protecting them! 
Needless to say I've since been watching him more than the corys mating because he's acting so funny! Is this common?? It seems crazy to me that a fish could display altruism for fish of another species! :lol:


----------



## fawx (Aug 21, 2013)

That's crazy!


----------



## bettacrazygirl86 (Jan 21, 2013)

I think that's adorable!


----------



## TheTrojanBetta (Jul 4, 2013)

That's very sweet! I wouldn't be surprised, there have been some very odd/interesting interspecies friendships between animals before. That's super cute though, I'd love to see it!


----------



## Monstaar (Aug 28, 2013)

Pleaaase post pictures! Sounds so adorable!


----------



## StarlaThornhill (Feb 15, 2013)

Here's an update:
Most of the eggs have either been eaten or hatched (probably eaten /: ) Some look like maybe they've hatched? Its hard to tell because they are in the back, and the way my tank is set up its hard to look at the back wall. It does look like there are some hollow shells or something, but I cant find any fry so who knows.
There is one little patch of eggs that is still developing right at the front, and when I turn my flashlight on to it I can see the fry inside spin around! Let me tell you, that is weird. The betta still patrols the back wall where there are still some eggs.
I got a picture when there were still eggs everywhere, its kind of hard to see the betta because he blends into the plants behind him, he just spent all his time hanging out in that corner and chasing off my rasboras!
I hope the eggs that are still viable end up surviving!

Picture here:
http://i820.photobucket.com/albums/zz125/vintageflow/20130829_185807.jpg


----------



## StarlaThornhill (Feb 15, 2013)

The eggs hatched!!:shock:
I know the fry would be wayy too tiny to see now, approximately how long until they are big enough to see? I'm hoping they survive!! :blueyay:


----------

